# micro stealth growbox ...



## Chuck E. Cheeba

I built this growbox tonight while hittin my pipe thought yould like ta see my first micro grow box .. 

Measurements :

14 1/2" in length 
1' in width 
25" in height 

 Lights used are 3 32w 2150's

 and 10" fan blowing in fresh air ...

heres the pix ... gonna start here soon.. just wanna see what the temp stays at .. 
wonderin if its possable ...this would be my first attempt for the sake of science ....
 :woohoo:
any questions or comments are welcome as I know there alot of people that are experienced in such things .. I was inspired buy the shotglass grow ...thought that was pretty cool .. maybe ill see if i cant get somethin fun and wonderful commin up ... I do know i need another fan for outtake ... but i figured the corigation would do that with such a big fan in it as is...






























                                                                       Chuck E. Cheeba


----------



## 85cannabliss

i like it, ive just built a PC case grow box. got 5 afghans in to germ now, that will be well big enough for a micro scrog. come to think of it my flower box isnt much bigger, a chest freezer, and the plants are doing ok in there fine now.

check it out (link below) needs updated later today and pics of the PC case so keep an eye out 

use a pc fan or 2 for extraction

:edit: link to my freezer 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17198


----------



## Dubbaman

not bad man but you may want to smooth out them wrinkles in your mylar keeping it like that can cause hot spots behind it and it looks like that thing has cloth on it that will hold heat too and you may want to just use that big [email protected]@ fan for exaust with the air hols in the back and that on the one side it should pull  the air right on through and still be safe for the plants im lookin at it and with it blowin in on them that will be a strong wind fro such tiny gals and it potentially blow them right out of the box


----------



## Cook_

I would rather use white mylar if i were you there is too much difficultie suggesting how reflecting like with something as shiny as a foil mylar is  basically its just keepin the heat in imo :hairpull:


----------



## sativablind

Cook_ said:
			
		

> I would rather use white mylar if i were you there is too much difficultie suggesting how reflecting like with something as shiny as a foil mylar is  basically its just keepin the heat in imo :hairpull:


where can you get mylar for cheap and does it really make that much of a difference? Im growing out of a pc grow box i got pre-made from  and im in the first week of flowering and wanted to put mylar in my veg box, but not sure where to get it


----------



## Cannabiscotti

...and to keep them from stressn out on ya you're gonna need to make it lightproof. not that big of a deal when your're in your veg stage and vegn 24/0. but it will need to be takin care of b4 flowrn ....


----------

